# Atlanta Huntsman Door Gasket



## pen (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm finishing up an old Atlanta Huntsman Stove and trying not to play guess and check with the door gasket as the stove shop is a drive to get to.

The groove for the gasket measures 5/16.  Any suggestions on which size (or other suggestions) for this gasket?

Thanks,

pen


----------



## jabush (Nov 6, 2012)

pen said:


> I'm finishing up an old Atlanta Huntsman Stove and trying not to play guess and check with the door gasket as the stove shop is a drive to get to.
> 
> The groove for the gasket measures 5/16. Any suggestions on which size (or other suggestions) for this gasket?
> 
> ...


 
Hey Pen,
Just sent you the manual via email.  Let me know if it does not come through.
Thanks,
joel


----------

